# First turkey with a bow



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

My son, 15, with his first turkey. He worked most of this summer to save money to buy a nice bow and outfit it well. Hoyt--Charger, Limbdriver, Pro V rest, Spot Hogg Real Deal sight, it's a really consistent hard shooting rig. Last Friday, after school, we dropped by a friends place that's just West of Fort Carson, here in Colorado. We hadn't been there maybe 30 minutes and this Tom walked out at 28yds. T got off a winner, had to blood trail him a hundred yards or so and found him surrounded by about 6 other Toms that were calling to him. Kinda strange they way they talked it up.



















The arrow exited his off drumstick, pretty good pic of the cut left by the mechanical broadhead.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Shot, Congrats!


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks, really proud of the kid!!


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Atta boy!! Glad to see it. Seems a lot of teens these days don't have the patience or desire for hunting. Good job Dad, raising a good boy! Oh and nice shot!


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Guys, really appreciate the compliments. This Kid is very good with rifles and fair with pistols. I'm of the opinion that if you take them with you when you go hunting and fishing that's what they'll want to do. He's also a very good student athlete, plays Ice Hockey and Baseball.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Who needs patience and all that camo junk?? 

Nice Bird!!!


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats..


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats to you both, a turkey is a fine bow trophy...well done.


----------

